# Millennium Blind for Double Ladder Stand



## Triple C (Nov 16, 2017)

We've had a Millennium 2 man ladder stand up since 2012.  Love the stand.  Had camo netting around the rail but it finally rotted away.  This summer, I purchased the Millennium blind made for this stand.  A bit pricey but this stand gets a lot of sits each year, particularly with grand children, so I decided to purchase it.

Got to try it out last Thursday in a steady rain that lasted pretty much all day.  I LOVE this thing!  Very functional.  Heavy duty zippers.  Multiple windows.  And when not raining, easily zips completely away from the top for a full 360 degree view.  I sat for several hours in the rain last week and stayed dry with a great view in front of me.

Any of you guys that have the Millennium double ladder stand would like this blind.  Here's a few pics.


Pic of blind with top zipped close after I climbed down.  Front zipper makes entry / exit very easy.


View looking out the front window while it was raining.  Had it zipped about 3/4 down.


View while sitting back in seat.


Also has side windows and back windows that can be zipped open or closed depending on weather conditions.


----------



## Hoss78 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a few of the millennium double stands and they are worth every penny IMO. Will be looking for a couple of these.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Nov 17, 2017)

I have one of these blinds on my millennium also and absolutely love it, would highly recommend it to anyone on the fence about buying one


----------



## Fork Horn (Nov 17, 2017)

Glad to see your review.  I have two of these stands and have looked at these blinds several times but was uncertain about it.  Might have to give one a try.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2017)

I've got an L110 and that would be the ticket on a rainy day.


----------



## Triple C (Nov 20, 2017)

Reason I posted review.  Definitely exceeded my expectation, particularly in the rain.  And...well built.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm assuming the frame for the cover is include. Been looking at that myself but wasn't sure how it would hold up to weather and wind. Glad to see a glowing review. 
Was it easy to set up on the stand? Is it attached to the tree in the back?


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Dec 11, 2017)

That’s a nice looking setup.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2017)

Thats looks like the way to go.... Im still using the Wal-Mart buddy stands...aka back killa!


----------



## Triple C (Dec 26, 2017)

gadeerwoman said:


> I'm assuming the frame for the cover is include. Been looking at that myself but wasn't sure how it would hold up to weather and wind. Glad to see a glowing review.
> Was it easy to set up on the stand? Is it attached to the tree in the back?



Blind attaches to rails and tubes of stand and is supported from the top with flex steel rods that hinge depending on how high you prefer the top from the bottom.


----------



## Fork Horn (Dec 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im still using the Wal-Mart buddy stands...aka back killa!


 I have used one of those for several years and finally replaced it with a Millennium this year. Very happy to have made the change. Although I'll say I did get my moneys worth from that Walmart stand.


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 27, 2017)

Hands down my favorite rifle hunting stand ever. My uncle has 20 2 man millenniums with blind kits on them and they are just awesome.


----------

